# Obstruction in oesophagus?



## Redkite (Sep 29, 2016)

Totally off topic and I'm not diabetic (my son is), but so much knowledge and experience on here, thought it worth asking...

Has anyone ever felt like something is stuck in their oesophagus, sort of mid chest level?

Briefly, I went out for a meal on Sat eve, didn't stuff myself but felt rather full - woke up on Sun morning feeling just as full (15 hours after swallowing last mouthful) and almost as though the undigested meal was stacked up my oesophagus - sorry!  Wasn't hungry for breakfast, cancelled plans for day out wasting £45 in the process, so felt pretty bad.  But wasn't sick or anything, and actually managed to drink a smoothie and later a cup of tea - didn't have anything else that day.  Was worried that perhaps I'd inadvertently swallowed a piece of plastic wrap or something (the meal was spare ribs smothered in some sauce or other, so could have concealed dodgy things!).  However, the next day I felt much better, empty stomach and a bit hungry - had a small bowl of cereal and cup of tea, fine.  Lunchtime had a microwave veggie lasagne - not fine!  Horrendous acid stomach symptoms and then a night from hell with d&v.  Pretty much concluded the whole thing had been food poisoning.  Now a couple of days later when I felt I was on the mend, though only nibbling tiny quantities of bland food, I'm back to having the sensation of something stuck in the oesophagus, plus a nasty bitter taste in the mouth.  Hardly dare eat anything now 

Googling brings up dreadful things (of course) and doctors' appointments are like gold dust - I managed to make one for 2 weeks' time which is all they could offer.  So just wondered if anyone had any words of wisdom please?


----------



## bilbie (Sep 29, 2016)

It's good you're getting checked out. If you don't normally get reflux, I wouldn't worry too much, as it's probably a one off. It also may be a gallstone starting to play up, but that is usually very severe. If you do suffer with gut problems, often a probiotic and lower carb higher fats or low fodmap helps.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 29, 2016)

Forget your GP. Get to a walk in centre TODAY. If you go right away hopefully as its Thursday afternoon you might get seen straight away. This needs a fuller investigation than any number of well meaning advisors can offer you on a Diabetic Forum.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 29, 2016)

A feeling of blockage in oesophagus is a symptom worthy of an emergency appointment. Get yourself to GP and sit tight until you are seen. I hope it's nothing serious, but if you need treatment, then the sooner that happens, the better. If you need urgent investigation, your GP can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Redkite, my husband has recently had investigations for this and has been diagnosed with an 'oesophageal pouch'. Sometimes he finds it difficult to swallow and feels like the food is stuck as you describe. He had to have an barium swallow with a CT scan. They take images as it goes down to see where it's getting stuck and why.

I'm not saying this is what you have but it's a possibility. It's not as horrendously sinister as it seems. However, you need it checking out as we can only speculate. Incidentally, he hasn't needed treatment but still has difficulty from time to time. They offered an operation to 'stretch' it but apparently it only has short lived benefits so he declined. Just to add, they also mentioned him having a hiatus hernia and gave Omeprezole to keep the acid reflux down. He doesn't need it much now.

Hope you get sorted soon. Amigo


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 29, 2016)

@Redkite, I agree with @Diabeticliberty, get yourself to a walk in centre asap, or call the surgery back and tell them it's urgent and you need to see the duty doctor (if they have one). It may be nothing major, but it could be something very nasty indeed. Either way, it needs sorting soonest. In the meantime, stick to the bland and easy to digest stuff as it seems to cause you fewer issues.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 29, 2016)

Absolutely agree with DL and Alison. You could retry your surgery telling them you are unable to eat anything because of the blockage.  If they don't recognise that as an emergency, then I don't know what is. If there isn't a walk in centre where you live, then A &E is the place to go. You can't last on scraps when you've got a family to look after.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 29, 2016)

It's times like this when due to the unavailability of GP appointments, people end up in A&E.- tell them you think you may have accidentally swallowed a foreign object like a bone if all else fails and at least then they'll hopefully do the exploratory tests that you'll need at the hospital anyway. Your GP would very likely need to send you there when you do get to eventually see him.

Good luck.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 29, 2016)

Amigo you make some excellent points. My only reservation is that if you tell them that you have swallowed a foreign object you risk sending them in the wrong direction in the first instance. perhaps better to give them the complete truth and hopefully improve your chances of a quicker diagnosis and corrective action


----------



## Amigo (Sep 29, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Amigo you make some excellent points. My only reservation is that if you tell them that you have swallowed a foreign object you risk sending them in the wrong direction in the first instance. perhaps better to give them the complete truth and hopefully improve your chances of a quicker diagnosis and corrective action



Yes I see your point DL and I'm probably becoming cynical from the amount of time I've spent in A&E Depts over the last year. I was really responding to Redkite's own initial suspicions;

'Was worried that perhaps I'd inadvertently swallowed a piece of plastic wrap orsomething (the meal was spare ribs smothered in some sauce or other, so could have concealed dodgy things!).'

Once a foreign object possibility is eliminated, they'd hopefully do further exploratory tests or refer to a specialist. They'll respond to any type of blockage but I can guarantee mention of acid reflux and it easing will have them looking for different medical routes. I know from my husband. My experience of A&E Depts is never give them a way out by suggesting anything that could be chronic. It has to be an emergency or they'll refer back to the GP.

Just my experience for what it's worth. In any case, get yerself there and don't let them fob you off!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks all.  Couldn't get an appointment at GP today but will try and get one tomorrow - we don't have any walk-in centres round here, other than A&E which is a minimum 45 minute drive away.  I don't have anybody to look after my son, ie dash up to school for an emergency (and there have been some nasty PE hypos recently - obviously school helps treat if he is very low, but then he can't leave school with friends and is stranded - so I'm permanently on call and can't just wait around in A&E in another town.  So not an option for me unless life or death 

The obstructed feeling did temporarily go away, so I was thinking it might be inflammation etc.  Shudder at the thought of having anything put down my throat but probably that's what'll have to happen 

I have managed to eat a little!  Certainly won't waste away...


----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2016)

If you start to feel short of breath or that there is swelling then at the very minimum call 111,. Son with no mum will find it very hard.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 29, 2016)

Owen said:


> If you start to feel short of breath or that there is swelling then at the very minimum call 111,. Son with no mum will find it very hard.



Yes I would of course, thanks.  Can I just ask, noticing that you have GERD in your signature line, does this ever give you symptoms of "something" in the oesophagus?  Just wondering about inflammation due to acid reflux.


----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2016)

It used to, the lansoprazole means not so much now. My food wanders up and down between my stomach and my throat. I suppose sometimes it does feel like a lump but not often


----------



## bilbie (Sep 30, 2016)

@Owen I found that a brick under each leg of the head of the bed, gives enough tilt to reduce symptoms. It wasn't till I was diagnosed T2 and went low carb, that it went away.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 30, 2016)

bilbie said:


> It's good you're getting checked out. If you don't normally get reflux, I wouldn't worry too much, as it's probably a one off. It also may be a gallstone starting to play up, but that is usually very severe. If you do suffer with gut problems, often a probiotic and lower carb higher fats or low fodmap helps.


I know you love to shove your lchf beliefs at all and sundry but in this post as well? Give it a rest please.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I know you love to shove your lchf beliefs at all and sundry but in this post as well? Give it a rest please.


I have to agree. @Redkite's problem relates to a specific incident, not a chronic problem. LCHF may provide a solution for some problems, but the scattergun approach of suggesting it is a panacea does become tedious reading at times


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2016)

bilbie said:


> @Owen I found that a brick under each leg of the head of the bed, gives enough tilt to reduce symptoms. It wasn't till I was diagnosed T2 and went low carb, that it went away.


Perhaps a couple of bricks might solve one problem


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Redkite, sorry to hear you're having problems, best to get it checked out, as others say.Just thought my experience might be reassuring... a few years ago I kept getting food stuck in my throat and having to wash it down with water. GP referred me under 2 week wait to a consultant, who did an endoscopy. He said it was damage to the oesophagus caused by reflux and a condition called Barrett's oesophagus- which I'd never known I had! He said to take a proton-pump-inhibitor daily- started on lansoprazole but this gave me diarrhoea so I changed to esomeprazole, which has been fine. He said I needed the endoscopy repeating every 3 years, so I went back for the 2nd one last week. This time they said the damage has mostly gone and so I don't need to keep coming back.

Having an endoscopy was not as bad as you might think. You have to fast for 6 hours beforehand and not drink for 2 hours. You are given a spray to numb your throat and then you are offered sedation if you want it. The first time I had sedation as I was scared- was great as I just woke up half an hour later and could remember nothing! But you can't drive for 24 hours afterwards so I had to have a day off work, which seemed  a bit excessive. This time it was an evening appointment and I was really hungry and wanted to get home quickly and be able to drive the next day so I went for just the spray. It wasn't pleasant, but it was over in about 3 mins, and then I got the results there and then. Definitely tolerable and the nursing staff were very nice and reassuring throughout.

Hope you can get seen soon and get some reassurance, let us know how you get on.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I have to agree. @Redkite's problem relates to a specific incident, not a chronic problem. LCHF may provide a solution for some problems, but the scattergun approach of suggesting it is a panacea does become tedious reading at times


I found LCHF is good for gerd and T2, but the other good gerd reflux diet was low FODMAP and it isn't low carb, it can be high carb.
https://www.google.co.uk/#q=gerd+low+FODMAP


----------



## Redkite (Sep 30, 2016)

UPDATE - Have been to GP.  She feels it could be inflammation due to something scraping on the way down and the gastric upset (food poisoning) I had, but couldn't obviously rule out a piece of bone (from spare ribs) being stuck without sending me for unpleasant invasive tests, which she was reluctant to do without giving medication a chance first.  The risk is that if there IS something lodged there, it could set up an infection 

So her advice was to take omeprazole twice a day for 3 days, then once a day for a week if symptoms ease.  If they don't change, I'm to go back and have horrid investigations, and if any sign meanwhile of infection, ie pain/fever etc. to present myself to A&E because it's the only way of getting the investigations done quickly.

Thanks @Pigeon for your reassuring comments, though pretty sure I'd need sedation!  Don't have anyone to drive me though....Hope the tablets work.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 30, 2016)

It is a great relief that you have seen somebody. I and all the rest of us on here were worried about you. I don't blame you for wanting to swerve the invasive stuff cos to be perfectly honest so would I. Hope you are feeling much better very soon and manage to get a decent meal down. Take care of yourself


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2016)

Hope the medication helps and you are feeling right as rain very soon


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad you have been to Dr! Hope the tablets work!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2016)

Fingers crossed that the pills do the job @Redkite, I'm glad you got seen quickly.


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2016)

Fingers crossed, this will be a solution


----------



## Redkite (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks all!  Must admit I was taken aback when you all thought it was urgent - I was secretly hoping for motherly reassurance along the lines of "oh yes that happened to me after a stomach bug and settled down on its own".  But good advice anyway thanks 

Our doctors' surgery is under so much pressure, they really need to recruit more GPs, but space in the building is probably an issue.  They have closed to new patients (for six months initially).  Nigh impossible to get an appointment.  This morning I was both online and on the phone from 7.50, kept refreshing the page and redialling the number.  At 8 on the dot the phone went engaged and a handful of appointments appeared on the screen.  I quickly grabbed one (good job I've got experience of ticket sales websites, you can't afford to be slow choosing), and by 8.03 there were no appointments left.  Really terrible . And it meant we were late leaving for school, so my son and his friend were both late in...


----------



## Amigo (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad it's not urgent Redkite. It sounds very much like my husband's situation which I described to you. It's very unpleasant but I strongly suspected they wouldn't deal with it as urgent unless you really did have an obstruction. Let's hope it settles with the medication.

We also have this crazy situation where all the afternoon appointments are released at a certain time and it's like the Charge of the Light Brigade!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 30, 2016)

Hope meds work ok Redkite


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Thanks all!  Must admit I was taken aback when you all thought it was urgent - I was secretly hoping for motherly reassurance along the lines of "oh yes that happened to me after a stomach bug and settled down on its own".  But good advice anyway thanks
> 
> Our doctors' surgery is under so much pressure, they really need to recruit more GPs, but space in the building is probably an issue.  They have closed to new patients (for six months initially).  Nigh impossible to get an appointment.  This morning I was both online and on the phone from 7.50, kept refreshing the page and redialling the number.  At 8 on the dot the phone went engaged and a handful of appointments appeared on the screen.  I quickly grabbed one (good job I've got experience of ticket sales websites, you can't afford to be slow choosing), and by 8.03 there were no appointments left.  Really terrible . And it meant we were late leaving for school, so my son and his friend were both late in...


This situation is sheer folly - 'saving money' on GP services and closing walk-in centres, and driving people to use far more expensive facilities or end up with more serious problems because they had to wait weeks for an appointment  When will the government realise that healthcare isn't like buying a sofa? 

Glad you managed to get it sorted, but appalled when I think of the other poor people having to do exactly the same and failing. I don't care what they say about 'more money/more doctors' - since I was diagnosed in 2008 services have deteriorated massively


----------



## Amigo (Sep 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> This situation is sheer folly - 'saving money' on GP services and closing walk-in centres, and driving people to use far more expensive facilities or end up with more serious problems because they had to wait weeks for an appointment  When will the government realise that healthcare isn't like buying a sofa?
> 
> Glad you managed to get it sorted, but appalled when I think of the other poor people having to do exactly the same and failing. I don't care what they say about 'more money/more doctors' - since I was diagnosed in 2008 services have deteriorated massively



I absolutely agree northerner. I was in the GP surgery for my diabetic review an hour before the following week's appointments were released. Even though I was stood looking at the receptionist and was quite unwell, I had to go home and ring at a set time with the other gawd knows how many people to try and get an appointment for this week. I rang 22 times on re-dial and eventually got the last appointment with my own GP.

Who in the name of sanity devised this as a responsive method of health care?


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> This situation is sheer folly - 'saving money' on GP services and closing walk-in centres, and driving people to use far more expensive facilities or end up with more serious problems because they had to wait weeks for an appointment  When will the government realise that healthcare isn't like buying a sofa?
> 
> Glad you managed to get it sorted, but appalled when I think of the other poor people having to do exactly the same and failing. I don't care what they say about 'more money/more doctors' - since I was diagnosed in 2008 services have deteriorated massively


They have had to close the dispensary at my GP, tried to collect daughters prescription whilst attending for blood tests. They asked if was urgent, my reply "yes I am not ready to be a granddad yet".


----------



## Robin (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad you managed to get seen, Redkite. Our surgery's the same, a mad scramble to get a phone call in on the dot of eight. We used to have an open surgery where you turned up, waited, and got seen. Nobody minded the wait, but they changed it because it didn't give them enough Brownie Points in the league tables.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 30, 2016)

You can complain about your problems getting appointments all you like on the forum. You are getting the health service about a third of the voters in England voted for. And for good measure, the benefits system. Best wishes from sunny Scotland.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> You can complain about your problems getting appointments all you like on the forum. You are getting the health service about a third of the voters in England voted for. And for good measure, the benefits system. Best wishes from sunny Scotland.


I wasn't one of 'em!  I think what I just find so difficult to understand is where they think it's all going to lead? What are they going to do with all this money they're 'saving' - build some submarines? How can it cost the same as a third of the entire health budget to build four boats?


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I wasn't one of 'em!  I think what I just find so difficult to understand is where they think it's all going to lead? What are they going to do with all this money they're 'saving' - build some submarines? How can it cost the same as a third of the entire health budget to build four boats?


They could hide them in Scotland


----------



## grovesy (Sep 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> You can complain about your problems getting appointments all you like on the forum. You are getting the health service about a third of the voters in England voted for. And for good measure, the benefits system. Best wishes from sunny Scotland.


Sorry but I have never had a government I have voted for in my 40 + years of voting!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> Glad you managed to get seen, Redkite. Our surgery's the same, a mad scramble to get a phone call in on the dot of eight. We used to have an open surgery where you turned up, waited, and got seen. Nobody minded the wait, but they changed it because it didn't give them enough Brownie Points in the league tables.



Yes, it's not ideal to have a long wait, but better than not getting seen at all!  The problem is that if they allow too many people to book ahead, there are then no appointments for people that need them "on the day".  They can tinker about all they like with different "fairer" or "more efficient" appointment systems, but the fact is that there is an overall shortage of appointments!  Due to total lack of funding from successive governments


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm lucky up here. If I want a non-urgent appointment with my GP, it can take two weeks but, if it's urgent I can turn up and wait to see the duty doctor (this rotates among all the GPs in the surgery, 1 day a week or so), or I have the option of a phone consultation with whoever has 5 minutes. It's very flexible and seems to work well, at least for me it does. They also have an evening surgery and are open on Saturday mornings too.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I'm lucky up here. If I want a non-urgent appointment with my GP, it can take two weeks but, if it's urgent I can turn up and wait to see the duty doctor (this rotates among all the GPs in the surgery, 1 day a week or so), or I have the option of a phone consultation with whoever has 5 minutes. It's very flexible and seems to work well, at least for me it does. They also have an evening surgery and are open on Saturday mornings too.




We are the same in our surgery - in the main we great service from our GP surgery.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 30, 2016)

You are very lucky, Alison and Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2016)

Redkite said:


> You are very lucky, Alison and Hazel



A plus for us in Scotland


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2016)

Wot @Hazel said.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 1, 2016)

Wot @AlisonM said wot @Hazel said.

It's just better in Scotland. The health service is not perfect, but it's made to help people. Folk just wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 4, 2016)

Redkite, how are you doing now? I hope that you are feeling a bit better?


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2016)

Redkite I'm so sorry for the delay in replying. I've only just seen your post. How are you?  Has the medication helped? x


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2016)

Update:  no improvement after 2 weeks of medication (and nearly 3 weeks since the incident where I probably swallowed something that is now stuck).  Just been back to GP, who is going to do an urgent referral to gastroenterology for a consultation and a camera-down-the-throat 

Q for people that have had this - is sedation absolutely necessary (the GP thought it was)?  And does the tube with the camera also have an instrument on it which could remove a stuck object?  Feeling terrified about this procedure and even more terrified at the thought of possible surgery


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2016)

Really sorry to hear this Redkite  Hopefully, someone will be along who can ease your concerns.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear there is not improvement, hope you get sorted out soon!


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Update:  no improvement after 2 weeks of medication (and nearly 3 weeks since the incident where I probably swallowed something that is now stuck).  Just been back to GP, who is going to do an urgent referral to gastroenterology for a consultation and a camera-down-the-throat
> 
> Q for people that have had this - is sedation absolutely necessary (the GP thought it was)?  And does the tube with the camera also have an instrument on it which could remove a stuck object?  Feeling terrified about this procedure and even more terrified at the thought of possible surgery


I have had three without sedation, you have to remain relaxed and it can feel uncomfortable at times but not as bad as the other end


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Update:  no improvement after 2 weeks of medication (and nearly 3 weeks since the incident where I probably swallowed something that is now stuck).  Just been back to GP, who is going to do an urgent referral to gastroenterology for a consultation and a camera-down-the-throat
> 
> Q for people that have had this - is sedation absolutely necessary (the GP thought it was)?  And does the tube with the camera also have an instrument on it which could remove a stuck object?  Feeling terrified about this procedure and even more terrified at the thought of possible surgery


Yes they can even do a biopsy and minor surgical procedures


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 13, 2016)

Go for the sedation. I insist. You won't remember a thing about it, but you won't be unconscious. They use midazolam usually, which is great at abolishing memory, so on the street it's popular as a date rape drug. I guess they will also give you IV Pethidine to cover any pain. 

Don't let Owens post frighten you. His predictive text put "survival" instead of surgical.


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Don't let Owens post frighten you. His predictive text put "survival" instead of surgical

Too funny. Sorry for any alarm


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2016)

Owen said:


> Don't let Owens post frighten you. His predictive text put "survival" instead of surgical
> 
> Too funny. Sorry for any alarm



Ha ha, luckily I only read it after he'd edited it!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Owen and Mike.  I doubt I'm brave enough not to have the sedation, will panic if I start to gag 

If I can't remember it afterwards though, how will I remember what I'm told about the findings?  And do you know how long afterwards I would be affected?  I'm a single Mum and need to be able to drive.


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Thanks Owen and Mike.  I doubt I'm brave enough not to have the sedation, will panic if I start to gag
> 
> If I can't remember it afterwards though, how will I remember what I'm told about the findings?  And do you know how long afterwards I would be affected?  I'm a single Mum and need to be able to drive.


That's why refused the sedative, it is an option. They will discuss the procedure afterwards and will only release you to a responsible adult. I just lied and drove home. The gag is only momentarily and not so bad. They may blow air which will give you a bloated feeling. I never had any issues and was back in action straight away.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 13, 2016)

Having experience of both with and without sedation... If you have it the you can't drive for 24 hours and you're meant to have a responsible adult with you too. You have to stay at the hospital foe about an hour and prove you can drink something. At this point the Dr came to tell me his findings, I also had a follow up appt a few weeks later.

Second time I just had the throat spray, little old lady ahead of me did it without sedation so I reasoned I could too! Was similar to when you have a smear test, you think "this is a bit undignified and not very nice, ohh that's a bit uncomfortable, ah, now it's done, phew" . I was really proud of myself and pleased that I could drive the next day etc. The nurse beforehand told me only about 50% of people have sedation, and women are tougher than men! Hope that helps, when you get your appt through why not ring them for a chat and ask about your concerns and explain your situation? Hope you get sorted soon, take care


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Pigeon said:


> Having experience of both with and without sedation... If you have it the you can't drive for 24 hours and you're meant to have a responsible adult with you too. You have to stay at the hospital foe about an hour and prove you can drink something. At this point the Dr came to tell me his findings, I also had a follow up appt a few weeks later.
> 
> Second time I just had the throat spray, little old lady ahead of me did it without sedation so I reasoned I could too! Was similar to when you have a smear test, you think "this is a bit undignified and not very nice, ohh that's a bit uncomfortable, ah, now it's done, phew" . I was really proud of myself and pleased that I could drive the next day etc. The nurse beforehand told me only about 50% of people have sedation, and women are tougher than men! Hope that helps, when you get your appt through why not ring them for a chat and ask about your concerns and explain your situation? Hope you get sorted soon, take care


Tut tut


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Owen and Pigeon.  Re the "responsible adult", do you mean I'd need someone to stay with me at home overnight?  Or just to give me a lift home?


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Both





Redkite said:


> Thanks Owen and Pigeon.  Re the "responsible adult", do you mean I'd need someone to stay with me at home overnight?  Or just to give me a lift home?


Both, the recommendation is for 24 hours.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 13, 2016)

Have a read here, think this info is fairly typical http://www.nnuh.nhs.uk/departments/gastroenterology/procedure-information/gastroscopy/


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks that's very helpful!  Don't know who I could ask to stay over - that's another problem then.  Looks like I need to find some reserves of courage and not have the sedation :-/.  But how long might it take?  Comparing it to a smear test is reassuring, except that's over in a minute or two, and I have a feeling this would be MUCH longer.  What happens if I start to panic midway?  Too late then for the sedation I suppose?  Aargh!!!


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Thanks that's very helpful!  Don't know who I could ask to stay over - that's another problem then.  Looks like I need to find some reserves of courage and not have the sedation :-/.  But how long might it take?  Comparing it to a smear test is reassuring, except that's over in a minute or two, and I have a feeling this would be MUCH longer.  What happens if I start to panic midway?  Too late then for the sedation I suppose?  Aargh!!!


Can't comment on the comparison. But the procedure took about twenty minutes for me.


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Thanks that's very helpful!  Don't know who I could ask to stay over - that's another problem then.  Looks like I need to find some reserves of courage and not have the sedation :-/.  But how long might it take?  Comparing it to a smear test is reassuring, except that's over in a minute or two, and I have a feeling this would be MUCH longer.  What happens if I start to panic midway?  Too late then for the sedation I suppose?  Aargh!!!


They will probably have a canular in just in case, they did with me.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2016)

Redkite I know two tough people who've had it without sedation...my best friend and my mum. Both wish that they'd had sedation so I would strongly recommend sedation. It's certainly not a sign of weakness. My understanding is that a responsible person is an adult who will get you home safely. Big hugs and thinking of you xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 13, 2016)

If it helps, they do put in a cannula just in case of panic. I had the camera down a few years back without sedation not that sure I would do it again and you can not drive for 24 hours after sedation.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 13, 2016)

The responsible adult is to be around the person who has been sedated, both on journey and at home. They can also be responsible for any child(ren) usually looked after by the sedated person.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks all.  I guess I'll have to see when the appointment is, and go from there.  Feel so vulnerable when I'm rendered incapable of caring for my son.  No family living nearby, and his Dad lives a long distance away too (and wouldn't help me in any case).  Can't see myself coping without the sedation since I'm fighting back the panic already!  And...maybe just stress....it's actually become quite painful this evening, not just the "obstructed" feeling, more top of stomach sternum area.  Perhaps it's stress and worry - lots of exam coursework and struggling teenager stress today too.  Hope the appointment comes quickly and no emergency happens before


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 14, 2016)

I've done with and without sedation (once). I would never, ever do it without sedation again, and you mustn't try it. You won't be so dopy when you get home; I never am, and I have to look after my wife. I do all the cooking. I tell lies on the form they have when they ask if there's someone at home to look after you. Do you know a taxi driver who is willing to say he's your brother-in-law to take you home? I've done that, too. 

I'm due a colonoscopy sometime soon, but because I am now severely mobility impaired, I get hospital transport to and from (including ferries), which now means I just have to tell porkies about how I'll be looked after at home.

I shouldn't really be telling you about all this naughtiness, so please ignore me.


----------



## Owen (Oct 14, 2016)

There is no way on earth I will ever have another colonoscopy without sedation. That is a whole different ball game.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 14, 2016)

I've 3 endoscopies. 2 with sedation and 1 without, I actually prefered without as I felt more in control and could swallow the tube easier. I also wanted to go home straight away. I also have had a colonoscopy, I asked for sedation but think they forgot! That was quite uncomfortable! Don't worry about it, just take a big swallow and it's down. Doesn't hurt whilst it's in. Good luck.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a simple endoscopy, eggy. This might not be if they have to yank out a fish bone or similar.

Sedation.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 14, 2016)

I had a recent colonoscopy with sedation and found it to be largely a non event after great worries beforehand.

I had sedation for the endoscopy some years ago but my 89 yr old ma in law and my husband had it without without too many problems. My husband went back to work afterwards.

As Mikey says, depends on whether there's to be a procedure involved which would warrant sedation. Try to get a very early morning appt. - explain you're a carer.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 5, 2016)

UPDATE - thanks everyone for your advice.  I'm having the endoscopy on Monday  .  Absolutely dreading it, been having nightmares etc, ridiculous!  Will decide re sedation when I get there (appt is 10.15) - scared it will affect me badly (leaflet says some people get v low BP, and this is what happened to me when I had a general anaesthetic).  However also scared of the procedure.  Anxious out of all proportion because if anything happens to me there's nobody for my son.  Just hope it all goes smoothly and whatever they find is easily treatable.  Please wish me luck....


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 5, 2016)

Ah, Redkite, the dreaded day looms. First thing, you must have the sedation. If you're scared of the procedure, it makes the procedure more difficult, and if they have to do any minor procedure there's no fuss. You really won't remember anything with any clarity, and you'll come round quite quickly, but you won't be able to drive.

Best of luck, and, like you, I hope it's nice and simple.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 5, 2016)

I've had 4 to date, all with sedation. I've been completely with it within a couple of hours of the first three and my OH has gone back off to work. I've driven to work the following day, even if the endoscopy has been in the afternoon.
If there is a chance they may have to do even a minor procedure, have the sedation. They had to do an urgent procedure on my last one (I was unconscious in CCU with internal bleed). I guess as I was out of it, they didn't give me sedation, and I became aware at the latter end of the procedure. It was uncomfortable. They are over in 10-20 mins, go into recovery for a short while, get results and then leave. 
Despite what I said above, this is not the norm and they are not as bad as we all think before we have the first one


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 5, 2016)

I understand your fears Redkite. Both for the procedure and worrying about your son. 
I'm going to put a little note in my worry monster to help and wish you well. Good luck xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2016)

Wishing you all the best @Redkite, I hope that everything goes smoothly and you can put this behind you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## grovesy (Nov 6, 2016)

Hope it goes well!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 6, 2016)

Wishing you good luck.  I've had one endoscopy with no sedation.  Never again.  Will have sedation in the future.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 7, 2016)

Good luck today, Redkite.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 7, 2016)

Thinking of you Redkite. All the best for today xx


----------



## Flower (Nov 7, 2016)

Wishing you all the best today Redkite


----------



## Ljc (Nov 7, 2016)

Thinking of you today. Sending you a


----------



## Robin (Nov 7, 2016)

Hope all goes well today, Redkite.


----------



## KateR (Nov 7, 2016)

Thinking of you. x


----------



## Redkite (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the good wishes - VERY glad that's over with!  I opted not to have the sedation, because I feared the possible low BP more than I feared the endoscopy (had been told it would be 2-3mins only).  If I had to have another one however I would definitely have the sedation, it was a pretty awful ordeal for me.  Anyway, the upshot was that nothing was found to account for my symptoms, so I guess it's back to the GP....


----------



## grovesy (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad it is over but sorry it did not give you any answers!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 7, 2016)

Just looking at the discharge letter I was given, and it says I presented with "odynophagia" which (I've had to look up) means painful swallowing - this is NOT what I had!  So nothing found to account for painful swallowing.  But what about my actual symptoms?  Feeling annoyed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Just looking at the discharge letter I was given, and it says I presented with "odynophagia" which (I've had to look up) means painful swallowing - this is NOT what I had!  So nothing found to account for painful swallowing.  But what about my actual symptoms?  Feeling annoyed


Glad it's over, and at least you know what to expect for future reference (although hopefully will never need it!). Sorry to hear that it hasn't brought clarity about the actual problems though  Hopefully, your GP will have a 'plan B'


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 7, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Just looking at the discharge letter I was given, and it says I presented with "odynophagia" which (I've had to look up) means painful swallowing - this is NOT what I had!  So nothing found to account for painful swallowing.  But what about my actual symptoms?  Feeling annoyed



You have no reason at all to be annoyed.

Odynophagia is actually a  blanket term that covers difficulty in swallowing at whatever level -throat, pharynx or oesophagus, which is what you had. So they have found nothing to account for the actual symptoms you had. 

I don't know where you found the definition, but nothing in the word Odynophagia refers to pain, so it doesn't mean painful swallowing. If you deconstruct the word, it means problem with the movement of eating/swallowing.

If it were me, I'd be pleased they found nothing, but then I know a host of things that I wouldn't want.

If your symptoms continue, then I suspect the next investigation would be radiology with contrast - a barium swallow- to look at the dynamics of the oesophagus, but any treatment from now on is likely to be Medical rather than surgical.

Hope this clarifies things for you, it's always a bit stressful after someone has been poking tubes down your interior.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 7, 2016)

Very relieved it's over Redkite. Can imagine what an awful experience. It great to rule out cancer or anything else requiring lots of treatment. Hopefully things will improve soon.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Mike .  Yes, annoyed wasn't the right word - more that I hope everything that should have been looked at was looked at in the short time it was in there.  I am of course relieved nothing problematic was found.  Should've taken your advice re the sedation , but you live and learn!  Met some lovely people in the various waiting areas


----------



## Amigo (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds like a very good result to me Redkite. I didn't say so at the time so as not to spook you but I had sedation for my endoscopy and can vividly remember almost wrestling with them as they put the tube in so sedation isn't always the best option. It didn't work for me. It's not pleasant but at least you're in some kind of control without sedation. 

In my first post to this, I mentioned that my husband had this similar sensation and from a scan with contrast he was found to have an 'oesophageal pouch'. Little can be done to ease it but at least like you it eliminated anything sinister so great result. Relax, the procedure is over!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad nothing sinister was found Redkite and your ordeal is now over.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 8, 2016)

That's a relief!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 8, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Sounds like a very good result to me Redkite. I didn't say so at the time so as not to spook you but I had sedation for my endoscopy and can vividly remember almost wrestling with them as they put the tube in so sedation isn't always the best option. It didn't work for me. It's not pleasant but at least you're in some kind of control without sedation.
> 
> In my first post to this, I mentioned that my husband had this similar sensation and from a scan with contrast he was found to have an 'oesophageal pouch'. Little can be done to ease it but at least like you it eliminated anything sinister so great result. Relax, the procedure is over!


Amigo I was wrestling and gagging, horrendous! Two nurses were holding me down while the doc shoved the tube in.  Reminds me of an animal at the vet's!!!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 8, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Amigo I was wrestling and gagging, horrendous! Two nurses were holding me down while the doc shoved the tube in.  Reminds me of an animal at the vet's!!!



Oh I remember it well Redkite and I woke up covered in Petechiae bleed marks where my blood pressure had gone through the roof!
Husband had one and went straight back to work saying it was a non event (though not pleasant).

I found the colonoscopy less unpleasant though the prep is a nuisance.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 8, 2016)

It's definitely a personal thing how each individual reacts.  The doc had the cheek to say afterwards that I needed to learn to relax!!!!!!!


----------



## KateR (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm glad it's all over for you but sorry you didn't get any answers. (((hugs)))


----------

